# Tesla takes one giant baby step toward the Tesla Network



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

An update to the Tesla app allows for car sharing...









Tesla is integrating car sharing in its app, hinting at 'Tesla Network'


Tesla is working on integrating vehicle sharing into its app, which could be a step further toward the long-awaited “Tesla...




electrek.co


----------

